# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Arzt + Familienleben

## Zenobia89

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich wende mich mal gezielt an alle, die sich gerade in der Klinik befinden - ich hoffe, der ein oder andere kann mir ein wenig "weiterhelfen".

Zur Zeit studiere ich im 3 FS Zahnmedizin, mchte aber zum WS mit dem Medizinstudium anfangen. 
Bevor ich mein Abitur nachgeholt habe, hatte ich zuvor eine Ausbildung zur Krankenschwester absolviert - was mich in dem Wunsch Medizin zu studieren, bestrkt hatte. Ich bin ein sehr familirer Mensch und kann mir eine Zukunft ohne Familie/Kinder nicht vorstellen - das war auch einer der Grnde weshalb ich mich kurz vor Bewerbungsbeginn fr ZM entschieden habe. Mich lockt nach wie vor der Gedanke, dass man schnell selbststndig arbeiten kann, regelmige Arbeitszeiten sowie ein schneller Einstieg in die Praxis.
Jetzt im 3 Semester stelle ich mir nahezu jeden Tag die Frage: Warum hast du nicht, was wre wenn du dich fr HM entschieden httest - der Gedanke lsst mich nicht los.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Kann mir hier jemand aktuell einige Einblicke geben, wie es euch vor allem in der Klinik als Assistenzarzt mit Kindern ergeht? Falls ihr Teilzeit arbeitet, inwiefern bleibt ihr "fit" in der Thematik - der Mensch vergisst ja auch schnell! Inwiefern werdet ihr auch von Kollegen/ OA ernst genommen? Whrend meiner Ausbildungszeit habe ich es hufig erlebt, dass man es als Assistenzarzt natrlich schwer hat - man muss sich erst beweisen, Erfahrung sammeln etc. Kommen dann noch Kinder hinzu, stelle ich mir das noch schwieriger vor - auf einer ehemaligen Station wurde eine rztin mit 3 Kindern immer als "die, die doch nie da ist" bezeichnet, weil sie eine 50% Stelle hatte.
Es geht mir auch darum, dass man spter selbst als Mutter auch seinen Interessen nachgehen sollte (Sport, Lesen etc.) Ich denke, "NUR" Beruf und Kind machen einen langfristig gesehen auch nicht glcklich.
Freunde und Familie sagen daraufhin zu mir: dann suche dir doch einen Job in der Verwaltung/als Beamtin, aber ich denke so einfach ist das Problem auch nicht gelst.


Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mein Anliegen ::-bee:  - viele Gre!

----------


## Feuerblick

Ich hab den Thread mal hierher verschoben. brigens finden sich hier auch hnliche Threads.  :hmmm...: 

Gru
Feuerblick
Moderatorin

----------


## SusiSorgenlos

Also, mir geht es gerade andersherum, ich denke immer mal, dass ich mal Zahnmedizin htte studieren sollen, dann wre es jetzt um einiges leichter.....aber ich wei auch, wie schwer es ist, seinen "Traum" aufzugeben. Ich schwanke gerade noch zwischen einem Fachgebiet, in dem ich familienfreundlichere Arbeitszeiten habe und dem Fachgebiet , was mich mehr interessiert...sehr schwer. Ich denke, mit ner 50 Prozent Stelle bekommt man das ganz gut hin, was du dir vorgestellt hat, ist aber fr einen Berufsanfnger dann schwer, in die Thematik rein zu kommen. Ich wei ja nicht, wann Du Kinder haben mchtest, aber es wre besser zumindest mal ein Jahr vollzeit zu arbeiten. Hngt ja auch alles von dem Fach ab, was du machen willst. Es gibt Fcher mit familienfreundlicheren Arbeitszeiten und halt welche, in denen es eher schwierig ist. Ich denke auch, dass es nicht so leicht ist, eine 50 Prozent-Srelle zu bekommen....und fr die vollzeit-Kollegen wirst du halt die 50-Prozent Mutti sein, aber da kann man drber stehen. Wenn du das Gefhl hast, du verpasst etwas, wenn du nicht Medizin studierst, dann mach es. Auch im Breich Humanmediziner gibt es familienfreundlichere Mglichkeiten. Und wenn es dir reicht, 50 Prozent zu arbeiten, dann sollte es machbar sein, deine Vorstellungen zu verwirklichen.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Also, mir geht es gerade andersherum, ich denke immer mal, dass ich mal Zahnmedizin htte studieren sollen, dann wre es jetzt um einiges leichter....


ZM ist der Goldstandard fr Familie+Job...

HM geht aber auch ganz gut, es hngt halt viel von der Arbeitsmarktsituation im Wunschfach am Wunschort ab. Am besten man hat kein Wunschfach und keinen Wunschort, dann ist alles kein Problem. Aber dann hat man vielleicht keinen Partner mehr... Frher waren rztinnen die Berufsgruppe mit dem hchsten Kinderlosigkeitsraten, das drfte sich aber gerade rapide wandeln.

----------


## gnuff

Ich bin genau deswegen aus Deutschland ausgewandert... mag sein, das der grosse Wandel begonnen hat, aber ich habe meine Frau und mein Tchter quasi nicht gesehen und das durfte nicht so weitergehen... sicherlich ein Extrembeispiel und nicht unbedingt bertragbar.

----------


## McBeal

Bei uns (Pdiatrie, kleines Haus) ist eigentlich immer jemand schwanger und jemand in Elternzeit und die Hlfte oder knapp die Hlfte arbeitet Teilzeit. Geht natrlich nicht so nett, wie in anderen Berufen, nur vormittags, ist aber irgendwie machbar und muss es auch sein, sonst wren wir alle weg.  :hmmm...:  
Meiner Meinung nach klappt es also inzwischen mit dem Arztsein und der Familie und wenn man nicht vorher noch eine Ausbildung gemacht, sondern direkt nach dem Abi mit dem Studium begonnen hat, ist die Assistenzzeit meiner Meinung nach auch die ideale, um Kinder zu bekommen.
Allerdings sollte man am Besten erstmal Vollzeit starten, reduzieren kann man dnn mit Kindern immer noch.

LG
Ally

----------


## Kackbratze

Aktuell lsst meine Abteilung ein geregeltes Familienleben nicht zu. Viele Rufdienste, die bedeuten, dass man spt nach Hause kommt und gleich wieder weg darf, 2 Wochenenden mit Rufdiensten bedeuten, dass man auch nur zum schlafen abends nach Hause kommt zu 90%.
Und in den verbliebenen 2 Wochenenden wollen Familie, Freunde, Pflichten und husliche Notflle unter einen Hut gebracht werden.
Normale Arbeitszeiten sind auch lnger als Tarif, auch organisationsbedingt.
Ist aber ein Abteilungsproblem, ich kenne es auch besser...

----------


## EVT

@McBeal: Viele Aerzte haben mir aber auch schon gesagt, dass man erst den Facharzt fertig machen soll und danach erst Kinder kriegen. Warum findest du es so beser? Ich mache mir schon Gedanken^

----------


## epeline

naja, weil man dann lter ist, wenn man erst den facharzt fertig macht?

----------


## Miss_H

Also wenn ich Kinder haben will dann bestimmt nicht nach dem Facharzt. Dann bin ich nmlich schon ber 35 und dann klappt es bestimmt nicht mehr. Angeblich ist das Studium auch die perfekte Zeit, nur ohne Geld ist schon irgendwie doof...

----------


## par

http://www.zeit.de/2013/29/kinderwun...len-einfrieren  ::-oopss:  
(NEIN - hier herrscht keine Torschusspanik  :Grinnnss!:  - wobei: es knnte sich eine interessante Diskussion daraus ergeben...)

----------


## Muriel

Falls mglich zu planen, ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt,  manche Rotationen (ich denke da insbesondere an ITS-Zeiten) abgehakt zu haben, bevor man an die Familienplanung geht. Ansonsten kann man gut whrend der WB mit Kindern starten, wenn einen die lngere Ausbildung nicht strt und man als ja evtl danach Teilzeitler nicht mit Benachteiligungen in der Abteilung rechnen musst. Man wird immer Grnde finden,  warum es zu dieser oder jener Zeit besser oder schlechter passen knnte.

----------


## EVT

schon klar, dass man nicht bis 40 warten sollte  :hmmm...:  aber meine frage war unabhengig vom alter, nur auf beruf bezogen. manche rotationen gehen eben schwanger nicht.

----------


## Espressa

Eigentlich wurden alle Argumente schon genannt; im Studium fehlt das Geld, als FA ist man hufig schon zu alt... Wenn man jedoch zgig abschlieen mchte, sollten die Kinder eher zum Ende der Weiterbildung kommen, da die nachfolgende Teilzeitarbeit das ganze sonst seehr in die Lnge ziehen kann...

----------


## Miss_H

> schon klar, dass man nicht bis 40 warten sollte  aber meine frage war unabhengig vom alter, nur auf beruf bezogen. manche rotationen gehen eben schwanger nicht.


Du kannst aber den Beruf nicht unabhngig vom Leben sehen, weil er Teil des Lebens ist. Natrlich ist es besser nicht schwanger zu sein, du kannst alles machen und kannst deinen Facharzt auch in der Pflichtzeit durch ziehen. Auch fr die Kollegen ist angenehmer, weil du auch Dienste schieben kannst. Aber du musst halt wissen wie alt du beim ersten Kind sein mchtest. Auerdem solltest du dir berlegen, ob du dich rgerst wenn es dann mit Anfang 30 schon nicht mehr problemlos klappt und du dann nicht so angenehme Sachen in Kauf nimmst.

----------


## Herzkasperl

Ich kenne zumindest eine rztin, Frau eines Chafarztes, der fr ihren Facharzt lediglich ein Jahr Klinik fehlt. Das Jahr bekommt sie aber nicht so einfach: Ins Khs Ihres Mannes ist etwas schwierig und fr andere Khs in der Gegend ist sie schon zu lange raus aus dem Geschft (mit 3 Kindern), da bekommt sie im Mnchner Umland so schnell keine Stelle. Und umziehen in den Bayrischen Wald geht auch nicht, siehe oben: Familie.

Also: Am besten a) im Studium oder b) nach oder zum Ende der Khs-Zeit. Das hngt vom Alter ab. Falls man mit 17 studiert ist Variante b) sicher zu bevorzugen, falls man beim Physikum 26 ist, sollte man vielleicht mal ber Variante a) nachdenken.

----------


## Miss_H

c) Nicht aufhren zu arbeiten, bzw. nach einer kurzen Pause direkt wieder einsteigen.

----------


## Herzkasperl

Aufhren wird man im Khs mssen, das geht leider gesetzlich nicht anders. Wie lange man aussetzt, ist allerdings eine andere Frage. Bis 1 Jahr sollte fr das Khs berhaupt kein Problem sein. Mit den richtigen Groeltern in der Nhe ist auch Schichtsystem fr eine Mutter mit 1-jhrigem Kind gar kein Problem (kenne ich auch). Aber gerade fr die Zugereisten in Mnchen (ohne Groeltern nebenan) sehe ich eher schwarz fr dieses Modell. So sind wir wieder am Anfang: Irgendwo hinziehen, wo nicht alle hinwollen, um zu arbeiten und sich zu vermehren. Oder in der Nhe der Eltern bleiben. Meine Sicht ist sicher Mnchen-geprgt.

----------


## Muriel

Da man ja einen Anspruch auf Weiterbeschftigung beim AG hat nach der Elternzeit (pro Kind bis zu drei Jahre auch bei krzerem Abstand zwischen ggf. mehreren Kindern), sehe ich das Problem nicht. Denn es besteht zudem ja auch Anspruch auf Teilzeitbeschftigung.

----------


## Zenobia89

Hat denn einer von euch bereits ein Kind im Studium bekommen?
Ich bin momentan 24 Jahre alt und die Variante: Kind nach dem FA kommt fr mich auf keinen Fall in Frage, auer es klappt aufgrund von anderen Grnden nicht.
Ich finde es frustrierend, dass man als Frau in dieser Hinsicht einfach nichts richtig machen kann. Kein Zeitpunkt scheint einigermaen optimal dabei sollten sich 2/3 Kinder und der Arztberuf nicht ausschlieen!
Ich bin kein Arbeitstier und momentan berfordert mich allein schon der Gedanke, neben dem Studium noch ein Kind zu bekommen - gerade weil die Aussichten auf KITA und Ganztagsbetreuung alles andere als rosig sind.
Zudem mchte ich keine Karriere machen, der Facharzt wre fr mich das Maximum  - in einer Praxis mitarbeiten und einen einigermaen geregelten Ablauf zu haben, das ist das Ziel.
Was mich momentan noch zum zweifeln bringt ist einfach die Zeit in der Klinik. Ich bin gezwungen (auer ich will 40+ Mutti werden) meine Familienplanung in den nchsten 10/15 Jahren abzuschliessen und das betrifft genau die Zeit im Studium sowie Klinik.
Aus diesem Grund zweifele ich auch in meinem Studienwunsch - wenn ich nachher groe Probleme in der Familienplanung bekomme, nur weil ich studiert habe was mich interessiert, na dann werde ich ebenfalls nicht glcklich!

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich kenne mehrere Leute, die whrend des Studiums Kinder bekommen haben und die jetzt auch arbeiten (eine als Anfngerin in Teilzeit). Wichtig dabei ist sicher deine Infrastruktur: Partner mit ggf. flexiblen Zeiten an der Uni, Groeltern in der Nhe...
Meine damalige Uni hatte eine Kinderkrippe fr Studenten - inwieweit das verbreitet ist, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Es lohnt sich aber sicher mal nachzufragen, denn du wirst ja nicht die einzige sein, die whrend des Studiums ein Kind (oder mehrere) bekommt.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Da man ja einen Anspruch auf Weiterbeschftigung beim AG hat nach der Elternzeit (pro Kind bis zu drei Jahre auch bei krzerem Abstand zwischen ggf. mehreren Kindern), sehe ich das Problem nicht. Denn es besteht zudem ja auch Anspruch auf Teilzeitbeschftigung.


Das Problem ist die Befristung der Vertrge. Die Vertrge laufen damit auch schon mal whrend der Schwangerschaft aus. Oder eben unmittelbar nach Wiedereinstieg.

----------


## THawk

Es knnen sich heute 99% der Abteilungen nicht mehr leisten, eingearbeitete Mitarbeiter "nur" aufgrund von Schwangerschaft / eigenen Kindern nicht weiter zu beschftigen. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass sich das in den nchsten 10 Jahren auch nicht ndern wird.

----------


## toupi

Ich wrde und habe auch nicht erst bis nach dem Facharzt gewartet, warum auch? Weniger Arbeit hat man dann auch nicht, im Gegenteil.

----------


## fritzline

Ich stehe relativ kurz vorm Berufseinstieg (Examen im Herbst) und bislang sah es auch immer so aus, als ob mein Mann recht flexible Arbeitszeiten htte und halt an den Tagen, wo ich arbeite, die Kids (1+fast3) bernimmt. Nun will er aber doch (aus dem ff. Dienst) in die Wirtschaft wechseln und ich frag mich, wer dann die Kinder abholen soll? In Teilzeit starten geht bei ihm wohl nicht (dann kriegt er keinen Job), also msste er erstmal ein knappes Jahr Vollzeit machen! Ich kann ja aber nicht nur vormittags arbeiten und immer pnktlich um 16 Uhr drauen sein (Kita geht max. bis 17 Uhr). AAAAHHHHH, kann mir mal jemand Mut machen?

----------


## vanilleeis

Und wieso fngst Du nicht in Teilzeit an? Welches Fach willst Du denn machen? Ich arbeite zB in einer Praxis (auch wenn das Fachgebiet nicht unbedingt das ist, was ich machen will) und bin mehr oder weniger pnktlich gegen halb 2 raus

----------


## hiddl

> Ich stehe relativ kurz vorm Berufseinstieg (Examen im Herbst) und bislang sah es auch immer so aus, als ob mein Mann recht flexible Arbeitszeiten htte und halt an den Tagen, wo ich arbeite, die Kids (1+fast3) bernimmt. Nun will er aber doch (aus dem ff. Dienst) in die Wirtschaft wechseln und ich frag mich, wer dann die Kinder abholen soll? In Teilzeit starten geht bei ihm wohl nicht (dann kriegt er keinen Job), also msste er erstmal ein knappes Jahr Vollzeit machen! Ich kann ja aber nicht nur vormittags arbeiten und immer pnktlich um 16 Uhr drauen sein (Kita geht max. bis 17 Uhr). AAAAHHHHH, kann mir mal jemand Mut machen?


Ich finde es doch bemerkenswert, wie selbstverstndlich hier (nicht nur in diesem Posting) davon ausgegangen wird, dass es Muttis Aufgabe ist, Kinder und Arbeit zu koordinieren, whrend Vati eifrig seinen Berufsplnen nachgeht. 

Ich trau mich gar nicht, das zu schreiben, aber man kann auch als Mutter Vollzeit arbeiten! Echt, das geht! Man kann von einem Vater einfordern, dass er seinen Teil zur Kinderbetreuung beitrgt und jetzt kommt mir in diesem Forum nicht mit dem Geld, als rztin verdient man ja wohl genug. 

Klar nicht jeder will oder kann sein Kleinkind ganztags in eine Betreuung geben, aber dann mssen sich eben beide Elternteile beteiligen, dann klappt das schon.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Ich finde es doch bemerkenswert, wie selbstverstndlich hier (nicht nur in diesem Posting) davon ausgegangen wird, dass es Muttis Aufgabe ist, Kinder und Arbeit zu koordinieren, whrend Vati eifrig seinen Berufsplnen nachgeht.


Du hast aber den von Dir zitierten Absatz vollstndig gelesen? Oder zitierst Du ihn nur?

----------


## Kandra

> Du hast aber den von Dir zitierten Absatz vollstndig gelesen? Oder zitierst Du ihn nur?


Man kann sich die Frage schon auch anhand des von ihm zitierten Absatzes stellen. Ein Job im ffentlichen Dienst ist im Regelfall ein unbefristeter, wenn auch evtl etwas schlechter bezahlter, Job mit geregeltem Dienstschluss. Sprich, wenn die Kita um 17 Uhr schliet, wird er das normalerweise immer schaffen bzw hat die Mglichkeit die Arbeitszeiten so zu reduzieren, dass er es immer schafft. Wieso ihr Mann das unbedingt genau JETZT aufgeben muss, wo seine Frau mit Arbeiten anfngt, erschliet sich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.

----------


## Herzkasperl

Auch Du liest nicht exakt. Da steht "..., also msste er erstmal ein knappes Jahr Vollzeit machen!" Impliziert also, dass danach Teilzeit mglich ist. Die Dame macht ihr Examen im Herbst, dann soll sie halt Teilzeit anfangen (das ist im Khs ja wohl fr eine bergangszeit kein Problem) und dann nach gerade mal 6 Monaten dreht sich alles um. oder sie wartet halt ein paar Monate bis sie das Arbeiten anfngt, frher war das auch kein Thema, da so gut wie niemand sofort angefangen. Aber irgendwie geht hier einigen gleich die Hutschnur auf...

----------


## Brutus

> Ich finde es doch bemerkenswert, wie selbstverstndlich hier (nicht nur in diesem Posting) davon ausgegangen wird, dass es Muttis Aufgabe ist, Kinder und Arbeit zu koordinieren, whrend Vati eifrig seinen Berufsplnen nachgeht.


Naja, ich wrde sagen, dass ist ein Frage des Einkommens. Wenn Vati im ffentlichen Dienst weniger verdient als Arzt-Mutti, dann geht er halt halbtags arbeiten. Wenn aber dann die freie Wirtschaft kommt und Vati abwerben will, dann wird da schon ein ordentliches Gehaltplus drin sein mssen, sonst wrde ich die (Beamten-) Stelle im D nicht aufgeben. Und dann ist halt die Frage, kann Mutti als Anfngerin im TV soviel mehr verdienen, dass es sich lohnt, Vati zu Hause zu lassen? Oder geht Mutti halt erstmal halbtags arbeiten und lsst Vati sich dort einarbeiten und wenn er dort "unbefristet" ist, kann man immer noch sehen, wir man es regelt...




> Ich trau mich gar nicht, das zu schreiben, aber man kann auch als Mutter Vollzeit arbeiten! Echt, das geht! Man kann von einem Vater einfordern, dass er seinen Teil zur Kinderbetreuung beitrgt und jetzt kommt mir in diesem Forum nicht mit dem Geld, als rztin verdient man ja wohl genug.


Wei ich! Wenn man eben genug verdient, um die Familie am Kacken halten zu knnen. Dann kann Vatti auch zu hause bleiben.  :Grinnnss!:  Nur nochmal: bei einem Wechsel vom D in die Wirtschaft geht es um andere Summen als die 48000€ Jahreseinkommen einer rztin im ersten Jahr!

----------


## Colourful

> Wei ich! Wenn man eben genug verdient, um die Familie am Kacken halten zu knnen. Dann kann Vatti auch zu hause bleiben.  Nur nochmal: bei einem Wechsel vom D in die Wirtschaft geht es um andere Summen als die 48000€ Jahreseinkommen einer rztin im ersten Jahr!


Richtig. Und ich denke, dass man dann als das Elternteil, das eben weniger verdient, auch in Teilzeit arbeiten kann. 
Ich bin auch dabei mich damit anzufreunden, dass ich, sollte mal Nachwuchs da sein, auch diejenige sein werde, die schn in Teilzeit arbeiten gehen wird oder eben auch bei Vollzeitarbeit diejenige sein werde, die Kinder und Beruf organisieren wird. Toll finde ich das auch nicht unbedingt, aber es wird wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn machen, das anders zu organisieren.

----------


## astrophys

> Nur nochmal: bei einem Wechsel vom D in die Wirtschaft geht es um andere Summen als die 48000€ Jahreseinkommen einer rztin im ersten Jahr!


Das hngt von der Stelle ab. Knnen auch durchaus weniger als 48000 sein.

----------


## McDbel

> Ich bin auch dabei mich damit anzufreunden, dass ich, sollte mal Nachwuchs da sein, auch diejenige sein werde, die schn in Teilzeit arbeiten gehen wird oder eben auch bei Vollzeitarbeit diejenige sein werde, die Kinder und Beruf organisieren wird. Toll finde ich das auch nicht unbedingt, aber es wird wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn machen, das anders zu organisieren.


Ist dein Menne nur am Wochenende zu Hause bzw. sind die Arbeitszeiten von ihm so ungnstig, dass er nicht in der Lage sein wird, die Kinderchen mal aus der Kita abzuholen bzw. hinzubringen etc.?

Und generell sollte man ja vielleicht nicht NUR auf den Rubel schauen, wenngleich natrlich zumindest die Familienkasse so viel ausspucken sollte, (Zitat Brutus): "um seine Familie am Kacken halten zu knnen."  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber wenn man letztendlich nichts von seinen Kindern hat (ob nun als Mutter oder Vater), finde ich das irgendwie schade...dann lieber ein bichen weniger verdienen, dafr aber am Familienleben teilnehmen knnen... Oder sehe ich das jetzt zu blauugig?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brutus

> Das hngt von der Stelle ab. Knnen auch durchaus weniger als 48000 sein.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jemand, der den Mllwagen fhrt, nicht unbedingt Angebote aus der freien Wirtschaft bekommt.
Natrlich gibt es Jobs im D, die weniger als 50000€ im Jahr bringen. Aber *hier* hat ja wohl jemand ein Angebot bekommen, aus dem D in die Wirtschaft zu wechseln. Und da bin ICH der Meinung, wenn ICH einen unbefristeten Job (u.U. noch im Beamtenstatus) verlasse, dann muss der neue Arbeitgeber aber eine ordentliche Schppe auf meinen jetzigen Jahresverdienst drauflegen...
Spielt aber auch keine Rolle, wie oben schon gesagt kann natrlich auf Vatti zu Hause bleiben, wenn Mutti halt mehr verdient.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## McBeal

> Ist dein Menne nur am Wochenende zu Hause bzw. sind die Arbeitszeiten von ihm so ungnstig, dass er nicht in der Lage sein wird, die Kinderchen mal aus der Kita abzuholen bzw. hinzubringen etc.?


Hast Du Dich schonmal mit Kita-ffnungszeiten auseinandergesetzt? Hier bei uns ist 7-17 Uhr schon lange, damit werde schon ich, wenn ich normal im Frhdienst arbeite, groe Probleme bekommen. Fr meinen Mann in der freien Wirtschaft wre hinbringen denkbar, abholen aber unmglich. Und ja, auch bei uns verdient er deutlich mehr. Und ganz ehrlich - ich bin so eine Glucke, ich persnlich mchte mit Kleinkindern gar nicht Vollzeit arbeiten.  :hmmm...: 

LG
Ally

----------


## hiddl

Naja, aber Gehaltsunterschied hin oder her, man muss doch auch etwas lngerfristig denken. 
Es ist doch durchaus auch erstrebenswert, seinen Facharzt in halbwegs vernnftiger Zeit zu machen, da kommt man doch mit einer 50%-Stelle von Anfang an nicht weit. Da ist es in meinen Augen einfach sinnvoll, Mnne verschiebt seine Karriere-Plne einfach mal um 2 oder 3 Jahre (und reduziert vielleicht sogar auf Teilzeit, das sollte im D ja kein Problem sein) und Mutti legt erste Karriere-Grundlagen.

Wie sehr man in diesem "Mama-daheim, Papa bei der Arbeit" -Denken hngt, merkt man oft erst, wenn man sich das entsprechende Szenario in umgekehrten Geschlechter-Rollen denkt. Glaubt Ihr wirklich, Frau im ffentlichen Dienst wrde in die freie Wirtschaft wechseln, wenn ihr Mann gerade mit seinem Medizin-Studium fertig wird und dann nur Teilzeit arbeiten knnte?

Es findet sich immer ein guter Grund, dass ausgerechnet Mama daheim bleiben muss.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe prinzipiell gar nichts dagegen (arbeite ja selbst gerade Teilzeit), aber eine ehrliche Reflektion, ob die ueren Grnde nicht doch vorgeschoben sind oder Mama einfach die grere Glucke ist, finde ich schon angebracht.

----------


## GelbeKlamotten

Die Lsung liegt doch auf der Hand: Lass dich vom Chefarzt schwngern. Dann pinkelt dir keiner ans bein wegen der halben stelle und wenn du nicht klarkommst kriegst du nachhilfe zu hause..

----------


## McDbel

> Hast Du Dich schonmal mit Kita-ffnungszeiten auseinandergesetzt? Hier bei uns ist 7-17 Uhr schon lange, damit werde schon ich, wenn ich normal im Frhdienst arbeite, groe Probleme bekommen.


Ja eben. Deswegen ja auch die Frage an Colourful. Stelle es mir schwierig vor, die Unterbringung der Kinder alleine zu stemmen, wenn man Vollzeit arbeitet. Ich hatte jetzt aus ihrem Beitrag allerdings nicht rausgelesen, dass ihr Freund/Mann in der freien Wirtschaft arbeitet...daher meine Frage. Aber ich glaube er tut es, wenn ich mir ihren und den von ihr zitierten Beitrag noch einmal durchlese...?  :peng:

----------


## Colourful

> Ja eben. Deswegen ja auch die Frage an Colourful. Stelle es mir schwierig vor, die Unterbringung der Kinder alleine zu stemmen, wenn man Vollzeit arbeitet. Ich hatte jetzt aus ihrem Beitrag allerdings nicht rausgelesen, dass ihr Freund/Mann in der freien Wirtschaft arbeitet...daher meine Frage. Aber ich glaube er tut es, wenn ich mir ihren und den von ihr zitierten Beitrag noch einmal durchlese...?


Alles gut, war nicht so schnell mit der Antwort. 
Mein Freund arbeitet in der freien Wirtschaft und bei uns wre das genauso wie bei Ally, hinbringen ist denkbar, aber abholen ist schlichtweg unmglich, da die Kernarbeitszeit mindestens bis 18:00 Uhr geht und er sehr wahrscheinlich auch den lngeren Arbeitsweg haben wird. Und vom finanziellen Aspekt, der bei mir eher unwichtig ist, solange man einigermaen vernnftig leben kann (Arbeiterkind), verdient er auch klar mehr Geld. 
Zudem hat mein Freund auch nicht vor ewig in diesem Job zu bleiben und stellt sich fr spter eher eine freiberufliche Ttigkeit von zu Hause aus vor, sodass wir uns da gut vorstellen knnen, dass er dann weniger und ich dann mehr arbeite. Und ich denke, dass das auch genauso so kommen wird. (Und ich meine, ich bin 25 und mache im Herbst Examen, da ist fr mich auch absolut in Ordnung erst in 10 Jahren Fach- und spter Oberrztin zu werden.)

In meinem PJ durfte ich auch so eine tolle rztin kennenlernen, die mit Kleinkind 75% gearbeitet hat, das wirklich gut gemacht hat, den kleinen vom Kindergarten abgeholt hat und so wie ich das empfunden habe, alles gut unter einen Hut bekommen hat. Und da war der Mann Chirurg an der Uni und ja, da ist dann auch nichts mit die Kinder um 17:00 aus der Kita abholen. 

Aber hiddl hat auch Recht, man darf sich das gern mal umgekehrt vorstellen. 

LG!

----------


## Brutus

> Naja, aber Gehaltsunterschied hin oder her, man muss doch auch etwas lngerfristig denken. 
> Es ist doch durchaus auch erstrebenswert, seinen Facharzt in halbwegs vernnftiger Zeit zu machen, da kommt man doch mit einer 50%-Stelle von Anfang an nicht weit. Da ist es in meinen Augen einfach sinnvoll, Mnne verschiebt seine Karriere-Plne einfach mal um 2 oder 3 Jahre (und reduziert vielleicht sogar auf Teilzeit, das sollte im D ja kein Problem sein) und Mutti legt erste Karriere-Grundlagen.


Also ich bitte Dich! Du willst mir ernsthaft erklren, dass Du eine Stelle ablehnen wrdest, wo Du, sagen wir mal das Doppelte verdienen wrdest, weil Dein Partner seinen FA nicht in 7 Jahren, sondern in 5 Jahren machen mchte? Ehrlich? Das glaube ich Dir nicht! Seien wir mal ehrlich. Wenn ein Partner, egal welches Geschlecht, das Doppelte vom Anderen verdient, dann wird dieser Teil der Partnerschaft wohl nicht ernsthaft seine Arbeitszeit reduzieren...
Zumal die Ansage war, dass der Partner vom D zur freien Wirtschaft hin wechseln will, und nicht IM D reduzieren wrde... Diese Chance drfte soooo oft auch nicht vorkommen. Und wenn man dadurch deutlich bessere Einkommenschancen bekommt, dann wre es MIR ziemlich egal, ob ich meinen FA in 5 oder 10 Jahren kriegen wrde!
 :Meine Meinung: 




> Wie sehr man in diesem "Mama-daheim, Papa bei der Arbeit" -Denken hngt, merkt man oft erst, wenn man sich das entsprechende Szenario in umgekehrten Geschlechter-Rollen denkt. Glaubt Ihr wirklich, Frau im ffentlichen Dienst wrde in die freie Wirtschaft wechseln, wenn ihr Mann gerade mit seinem Medizin-Studium fertig wird und dann nur Teilzeit arbeiten knnte?


Warum denn nicht? Wir haben in der Abteilung 4/5 der Mitarbeiter in Teilzeit gehabt. Und ganz ehrlich? Ich war bekloppt, dort Vollzeit zu arbeiten! Ob ich nun einen Grund (Kind) fr eine Teilzeitstelle htte, oder einfach nur der Freizeittyp bin, wo ist da jetzt der groe Unterschied! Und nochmal: Es geht hier nicht um: Sie verdient 48000€ in Vollzeit, Er verdient 55000€ in Vollzeit... Da drfte es reichlich egal sein, wer da jetzt eine Teilzeitstelle macht. Aber wenn der eine Partner deutlich mehr verdient, dann macht das m.M.n. schon einen Unterschied fr die Entscheidung...

----------


## sodbrennen

In welcher freien Wirtschaft arbeitet ihr/eure Partner, dass die *Kern*arbeitszeit bis 18 Uhr geht? Bei ner 40h-Woche drfte man dann ja durchschnittlich erst zwischen 9 und 9:30 Uhr zu arbeiten beginnen (ok, mit Gleitzeit-Sammeln etwas frher...). Vor 7:30 Uhr drfte man dann auch nicht anfangen zu arbeiten, da man sonst die gesetzlich begrenzten 10h max. Arbeitszeit berschreiten wrde. Ich kenne Firmen, die haben Kernarbeitszeit 8:30 bis 14:30 Uhr. Es gibt sicherlich auch welche bis 16 Uhr, aber zwingend bis 18 Uhr habe ich noch von keinem gehrt.  :Nixweiss: 
Kenne auch Paare in der freien Wirtschaft, wo beide Vollzeit arbeiten, und die schaffen es auch, die Kinder bis 17 Uhr abzuholen. 


Abgesehen davon geht's mir wie Ally. Ich wrde auch nicht Vollzeit haben wollen und die Kinder bis nach 17 Uhr weggeben. Dann sehe ich sie ja quasi nur schlafend (ins Bett bringen, morgens wecken). Bisschen um den Nachwuchs kmmern sollte man sich ja auch, wenn man ihn mchte...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Brutus

Das Arbeitszeitgesetz gilt aber nur fr Angestellte! Damit fallen Geschftsfhrer und Abteilungsleiter raus.  :Nixweiss: 
Und bei Freiberuflern / Selbststndigen gilt es erst recht nicht.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Strodti

Ich bin froh dass meine Eltern ganz in der Nhe wohnen. Nach dem Examen im Herbst kann es schon sein, dass die Familienplanung nicht mehr ewig dauert und meine Eltern wrden da gerne helfen. Flexiblere Betreuung geht nicht  :Grinnnss!:  Bei mir ist aber noch die berufliche Situation meiner Partnerin unklar, ob sie weiter als Krankenschwester im Schichtdienst arbeiten mchte oder doch das Lehramtstudium anfngt. Irgendwie bekommt man das sicher hin!

----------


## Colourful

> Das Arbeitszeitgesetz gilt aber nur fr Angestellte! Damit fallen Geschftsfhrer und Abteilungsleiter raus. 
> Und bei Freiberuflern / Selbststndigen gilt es erst recht nicht.


Ja, und ich wrde gern mal den Unternehmensberater, den Investmentbanker und auch den leitenden Angestellten in einem normalen mittelstndischen Unternehmen sehen, der genau nach Arbeitszeitgesetz arbeitet und damit die Kinder um 17:00 Uhr von der Kita abholen kann, nur, um dein Argument noch mal zu unterstreichen. 

@Strodti 
Das finde ich super.  :Grinnnss!:  Freut mich, dass das bei euch so schn geplant ist.

----------


## roxolana

> Natrlich gibt es Jobs im D, die weniger als 50000 im Jahr bringen. Aber *hier* hat ja wohl jemand ein Angebot bekommen, aus dem D in die Wirtschaft zu wechseln. Und da bin ICH der Meinung, wenn ICH einen *unbefristeten Job* (u.U. noch im Beamtenstatus) verlasse, dann muss der neue Arbeitgeber aber eine ordentliche Schppe auf meinen jetzigen Jahresverdienst drauflegen...


Wo hast du eigentlich das mit dem unbefristeten Job rausgelesen? Mein Mann arbeitet auch im D (Wissenschaftler) und das ist keineswegs unbefristet. Im Gegenteil... und nach etlichen Jahren Postdoc zwingt einen meist schon die Perspektivlosigkeit dazu, in die freie Wirtschaft zu wechseln. Mein Vater hat sich damals mit Mitte 30 aus der Uni in die Wirtschaft beworben, hat etliche Absagen kassiert und ist am Ende bei einer Firma gelandet, wo er weniger (!) Geld, als an der Uni verdient hat. Aber er hatte eben keine andere Wahl.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Glaubt Ihr wirklich, Frau im ffentlichen Dienst wrde in die freie Wirtschaft wechseln, wenn ihr Mann gerade mit seinem Medizin-Studium fertig wird und dann nur Teilzeit arbeiten knnte?


Warum denn bitte nicht?! Ich htte damit kein Problem. hiddl, ich sag immer: AUGEN AUF BEI DER PARTNERWAHL.

----------


## Brutus

> Wo hast du eigentlich das mit dem unbefristeten Job rausgelesen?


Hier:



> Ich stehe relativ kurz vorm Berufseinstieg (Examen im Herbst) und *bislang sah es auch immer so aus, als ob mein Mann recht flexible Arbeitszeiten htte* und halt an den Tagen, wo ich arbeite, die Kids (1+fast3) bernimmt. Nun will er aber doch (aus dem ff. Dienst) in die Wirtschaft wechseln und ich frag mich, wer dann die Kinder abholen soll?


Hat sich zumindest so angehrt, da das ja schon *immer* so aussah.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## roxolana

Naja. Man kann ja locker ein Jahrzehnt oder lnger auf befristeten Stellen im D rumdmpeln (Doktorarbeit + Postdoc, Habilitation etc.), insofern wrde ich aus dem Satz nicht zu viel rausinterpretieren. Aber vielleicht kann sich ja Fritzline mal dazu uern und Licht ins Dunkle bringen. ;)

----------


## sodbrennen

> Ja, und ich wrde gern mal den Unternehmensberater, den Investmentbanker und auch den leitenden Angestellten in einem normalen mittelstndischen Unternehmen sehen, der genau nach Arbeitszeitgesetz arbeitet und damit die Kinder um 17:00 Uhr von der Kita abholen kann, nur, um dein Argument noch mal zu unterstreichen. 
> 
> @Strodti 
> Das finde ich super.  Freut mich, dass das bei euch so schn geplant ist.


Unternehmensberater fangen meist auch als Angestellte an zu arbeiten. Ich wrde es jetzt mal nicht so hindrehen, dass auf die meisten das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht zutrifft. Theoretisch trifft es auf sehr viele zu (insbesondere junge Leute mit Familienplanung), nur verletzen es auch viele. Und wo kein Klger, da kein Richter.
Die meisten, die ich kenne, halt sich aber weitestgehend dran. Bis 17 Uhr Schluss machen, ist daher meist kein Problem (ok, man darf natrlich nicht erst um 10 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten...). Ggf. macht man halt abends noch ein bisschen was zuhause.

----------


## Herzkasperl

Die 1700-Diskussion ist doch vollkommen weltfremd fr diese Jobs, wer von Euch hat denn mal in den angesprochenen Jobs gearbeitet?!? 
Mal der Reihe durch:
Selbstndig: Das Problem stellt sich in der Form nicht - bei uns ist zum Beispiel klar, dass wir einfach selber eine Krippe aufmachen, wenn uns das juckt. Fertig. Bis jetzt geben aber alle ihre Kinder in Kitas und gehen mal frher mal spter heim, je nachdem, was der Partner so macht. Oder man arbeitet weniger, wie ich. Sonst knnte ich auch nicht studieren. Weitere Mglichkeit: Einfach weiterarbeiten. Eine Kollegin ist mal am Donnerstag abend mit einsetzenden Wehen raus aus dem Bro und kam am Montag mit neuem Sugling und abdiktierter Akte wieder. So kann das gehen, wenn man selbstndig ist. 
Unternehmensberater am Anfang: Kinder? aber nur von Freitag abend bis Sonntag abend, klare Sache, denn man ist einfach nicht da. Spter geht das dann vielleicht, die Regel ist aber ein Jahr komplett aussetzen (das berhmte sabbatical) und dann voll in die Betreuung mit dem Kind. Oder auch schon frher. 
Investmentbanker: gibt es in Deutschland so gut wie keine mehr. Und glaubt mir, die (Ex-)Investmentbanker, die ich kenne, haben sich fr Kinder schlicht nicht interessiert. Null. Das kommt erst, wenn sie mit ca. 30-35 aufhren mit dem Job. Aber dann ziehen die das voll durch: Vollzeitpapi mit Ambitionen zum Segeln, Motorsport etc. 
Leitende Angestellte in der Industrie: Der eine bringt die Kinder in der Frh in die Betreuung, der andere holt sie ab, das ist berhaupt kein Problem bei zwei groen bayrischen Automobilfirmen. Die Kinder sind dann halt auch von 800-1900 in der Kita.

----------


## fritzline

> Hier:
> 
> Hat sich zumindest so angehrt, da das ja schon *immer* so aussah.


Bin zwar etwas spt dran, aber mein Mann hat immer nur befristete Vertrge, nix unbefristet. Das ist zwar schon seit einigen Jahren so, aber immer befristet, dann der nchste befristete etc. Unternehmen drften so lange gar nicht befristen!

----------

